# Fancy PS detail Products



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Well treat yourself today use the CODE HALFOFF - buy one PS details product and get 50% off the 2nd !!!

PS details

*cheapest product half price


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Tempting could do with some MF cleaner and more absolute wouldn’t go amiss 

just wondering what the “main event” will be though ..


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

IvorB1H said:


> Tempting could do with some MF cleaner and more absolute wouldn’t go amiss
> 
> just wondering what the “main event” will be though ..


TBH we are looking at doing our Black friday deals more like Earlybirds ( as per the flash sale the other day)


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Just checked my bank a/c I’ll probably have to leave off for a couple of months anyway 🤣😳😕😭


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

IvorB1H said:


> Just checked my bank a/c I’ll probably have to leave off for a couple of months anyway 🤣😳😕😭


I'm not going to look at my bank a/c after my (multiple) recent clean and shiny purchases! Bill and his tempting deals! I just couldn't say no! lol!🤣


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Shiny_N! said:


> I'm not going to look at my bank a/c after my (multiple) recent clean and shiny purchases! Bill and his tempting deals! I just couldn't say no! lol!🤣


You know we are looking after you


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Did another stock up on brake buster, beadmaker, Pearl and rags to riches gallons. Products are excellent and the price is too. So tempted to stock up on more absolute aswell lol


----------

